# Can cutting with the "SLANT"



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys here is some live shooting action with the SLANT. A sweet shooter for sure. I am really enjoying her  Fit and finish is reMARKable.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting ... and it is always a joy to see your pleasure when shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

It was just being a cantankerous can. *But you got him*, Can-Opener*!*

Love seeing how much fun you're having with your new *reMARKable* toy*! *














:target:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done !


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I see you have fun Randy! Really liked the moment when you just disappeared to pick up those glasses!  have a nice day my friend 

You will CANonize can cutting as a cool way of presenting a slingshot :wave:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!! Definitely will have to try that when it warms up. Thanks for sharing


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: :thumbsup:


----------

